# Looking for help with TRAK-DPM cnc resolution



## Cullen (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and just posted a picture of my TRAK-DPM on the "Other Mill Machines/show us your mill" forum thread. I have had it just over a year and have got it cosmetically cleaned up and spit-polished. At first, It had a lot of shut-down errors when trying to run simple g-code programs. I spent a lot of time trying to figure out if it was the code or the program interpetation. I am also new to the cnc programming world, but have had a lot of experience with cad semiconductor artwork generation. The machine finally just quit one day with a "Bad Disk" error (it runs off a floppy disk OS that gets loaded at startup). I downloaded a new copy of the OS and loaded the new floppy into the hidden floppy slot of the machine. All of the previous error shutdowns went away on the same program files. I thought that I had fixed it, but after running a few simple profiles and pockets, I found that the dimensions were just slightly off (0.030" on a 1.000" pocket length). The Z axis seemed to be the worst when trying to make thin holding tabs for cut-outs. While watching the DRO numbers it would never quite go deep enough (although the program was instructing it to go to a final depth that would break through the material). Then I went through a calibration routine in the OS (using gage blocks and indicator) for all three axis. The OS only allows for small calibration corrections (maybe 1-2%). The problem still exists with exact dimensions. I ran all the self test programs for backlash and slew rates and everything is in the nominal allowable values. I checked tool wobble and everything that I thought would result in a mis-cut. It machine uses (I believe) servos and scales. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would call a factory consultant (Southwest Industries), but I have heard that they are quite expensive for service calls and I am on a limited budget after buying the machine. I'm still trying to do as much as I can before saying "uncle". Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers, Cullen


----------

